# HB-1264



## Ima870man (Oct 29, 2003)

HB-1264
Introduced by Rep's Brandenburg, Krempenich; Sen's Erbele, Wanzek. Would prohibit the Game and Fish Director from taking any punitive or remedial action against an individual using a rifle to take a goose with a depredation kill permit. In addition, would allow nonresidents to hunt the entire state during the early Canada goose season without counting against the 14-day waterfowl hunting period. Currently, the 14-day restriction does not apply in only Richland, Sargent, Benson, Ramsey and Towner counties. Referred to House Energy and Natural Resources Committee.

This one needs to either be killed or has to be separated into different bills. That way the latter can be killed if not the first part too. Any resident feedback.

Ima870man
Jeff


----------



## Ima870man (Oct 29, 2003)

After reading this over and thinking it over, I believe this bill should be put to rest as it is a bad piece of legislation.

Ima870man
Jeff


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

That first half of the bill seems redundant: if they have a kill permit for depredation, I thought a rifle was the optimum way? As for the NR state-wide for early geese, well, it doesn't really bother me. If it were still a Sept. 1 opener I'd be a bit more hesitant, but with the way the season is set up now, early goose is a shell of its former self. Besides, the way it's set up now obviously isn't doing enough to curb resident goose populations. The more hunters out there targeting them, the better.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

This bill needs to go down.It is basically chipping away at resident privleges.First it was in the SE counties,Then in the Devils Lake region,now the entire state.It needs to be stopped at this point before we are fighting another area.More and more commercialization. :eyeroll:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

The interesting thing about his bill to me is the areas they want the early goose season in. If you turned it into a map it's more revealing of where the outfitters are than where the geese are. Sure they have geese, but so do other areas. However, those other areas don't have outfitters. It has more to do with providing for outfitters than landowners. Maybe both because most of the areas crying for hunters are posted tight. What's that tell you?


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

The only part I like is the being able to use a rifle for the depredation permit. Its way to hard to kill them with a shotgun when they hit the water. Everything else they tell us works to help keep the geese out of certain area's doesn't work. They get use to boomers and the scarecrows.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I also have no problem with rifles.


----------



## DLT (Apr 14, 2003)

The early season Canada goose season is one of the only perks left for residents only - - - at least in the remaining counties open for residents soley. I realize that depredation is a problem in some areas, but there should be other methods to deal with this. To "give away" this early season period to nonresidents at no extra cost to them and without counting towards their 14 day restriction, well, this is more than generous. This type of legislation just moves us closer to removing ALL restrictions on nonresident waterfowl hunting, and possibly upland also. Is this o.k. with you residents? I'll bet most of you do not want this.  IF the legislature allows statewide nonresident early Canada goose hunting with the arguement that it is needed to control the population (depredation), then for sure that hunting ought to count against their 14 day regular license, and, it should carry an additional license fee. You don't get much for free these days; why should this be any different. The House Energy & Natural Resources Committee has a hearing on this bill Friday, the 25th at 9:00 am. Get an e-mail to the committee and to your local representative.


----------



## shotgunner (Oct 15, 2002)

Has anyone heard what happened at the Committee meeting on Jan. 25th with regards to this bill?


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Often these bills go through the hearing and then hang in limbo a while, for whatever reason, before they are voted up or down and then go to the floor.

Usually this NDGF web page does a good job of tracking the bills progress day by day: http://gf.nd.gov/news/2013-legislation


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

> The early season Canada goose season is one of the only perks left for residents only - - - at least in the remaining counties open for residents soley. I realize that depredation is a problem in some areas, but there should be other methods to deal with this. To "give away" this early season period to nonresidents at no extra cost to them and without counting towards their 14 day restriction, well, this is more than generous. This type of legislation just moves us closer to removing ALL restrictions on nonresident waterfowl hunting, and possibly upland also. Is this o.k. with you residents? I'll bet most of you do not want this. IF the legislature allows statewide nonresident early Canada goose hunting with the arguement that it is needed to control the population (depredation), then for sure that hunting ought to count against their 14 day regular license, and, it should carry an additional license fee. You don't get much for free these days; why should this be any different. The House Energy & Natural Resources Committee has a hearing on this bill Friday, the 25th at 9:00 am. Get an e-mail to the committee and to your local representative.


I am a NR.... I have hunted the early goose where it counts against your 14 days license. I only run into two groups (resident) of other hunters the whole week I was out there. I did run into lots of land owners complaining about the damage that is happening to their beans. I mean people losing over 50 acres of beans to geese. They are happy to have hunters. They want more. They complain about how they want more hunters. When I tell they it counts against your 14 day regular license they think it isn't right..... Anyway..... what DLT was saying in this post I am going to take it and run with it a little bit.

As a NR... I would love to have it not count against my 14 day period. Does that mean I can come back another week to hunt in the fall.... Odds are no. But it is nice to have that option. To be honest I used 7 days in the early season....and by luck I had a 4 day window that I took off in late OCT/Early NOV. I left on a Weds. and hunted, Thurdday, Friday, Saturday and came home on that saturday night this past fall. That was it. Again didn't see a whole lot of hunters but did see more than I did in the early season (mix of NR and R hunters).

Anyway......I would not mind seeing this happened.......if you want to hunt early goose it costs NR hunters X amount of money. You add that fee onto your license...but limit early goose to one week (7 days). It is like buying another license or it can be an endorsement to your licenses. That is if you don't want it to count against your 14. If you don't care if it counts against your 14 days.....then you don't need the extra cost. It stays the same as now. This way it isn't "FREE" like DLT stated. This would make people choose and it can be a revenue builder with that money ear tagged for depredation issues to help farmers.


----------



## gator_getter (Sep 7, 2008)

Chuck Smith said:


> I am a NR.... I have hunted the early goose where it counts against your 14 days license. I only run into two groups (resident) of other hunters the whole week I was out there. I did run into lots of land owners complaining about the damage that is happening to their beans. I mean people losing over 50 acres of beans to geese. They are happy to have hunters. They want more. They complain about how they want more hunters. When I tell they it counts against your 14 day regular license they think it isn't right..... Anyway..... what DLT was saying in this post I am going to take it and run with it a little bit.
> 
> As a NR... I would love to have it not count against my 14 day period. Does that mean I can come back another week to hunt in the fall.... Odds are no. But it is nice to have that option. To be honest I used 7 days in the early season....and by luck I had a 4 day window that I took off in late OCT/Early NOV. I left on a Weds. and hunted, Thurdday, Friday, Saturday and came home on that saturday night this past fall. That was it. Again didn't see a whole lot of hunters but did see more than I did in the early season (mix of NR and R hunters).
> 
> Anyway......I would not mind seeing this happened.......if you want to hunt early goose it costs NR hunters X amount of money. You add that fee onto your license...but limit early goose to one week (7 days). It is like buying another license or it can be an endorsement to your licenses. That is if you don't want it to count against your 14. If you don't care if it counts against your 14 days.....then you don't need the extra cost. It stays the same as now. This way it isn't "FREE" like DLT stated. This would make people choose and it can be a revenue builder with that money ear tagged for depredation issues to help farmers.


As a Farmer......I welcome NR hunters like just like you Chuck. Thank you!


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

As a farmer, the early season is pointless. By then the damage has been done. Let use us rifles in the spring to get rid of them!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

This bill is on the House floor today.....Do Pass 13-0


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Postponed until tomorrow.It looks like this bill was amended to include HB1313.Which is why 1313 came out with a 12-1 Do Not Pass.This would create a new license for Early Canada's for both residents and non-residents.

Basically it looks like..... Early Canada Season.Open for both res and non-res statewide.Res license $5....non-res license $50.
It would basically be the same as the spring Snow goose license is now.Although we don't have to pay the $5.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Horrible thing to pass about like the smoking ban.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Bill passed.....92-0.....moves to the Senste


----------



## shotgunner (Oct 15, 2002)

Wow, this is not good. 92 - 0.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Wow...really. That is a bad thing for this state. More pressure on top of what is already too much in many areas!!! Bad piece of legislation!


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Any news on this bill??


----------



## gator_getter (Sep 7, 2008)

Chuck Smith said:


> Any news on this bill??


Passed in both the House and Senate.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Passed the Senate 46-0.Goes to the governor.Has an emergency clause to go into effect before the season opens.So there will be a new early Canada season license.


----------



## fieldgeneral (Feb 12, 2013)

When does it become official, or has it already ?


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

When the governor signs it.


----------

